# PATTERN-MATCH PROGRAM by adam's rotors inc. | MATCH YOUR REAR ROTORS TO YOUR BBK



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

*ANOTHER UNIQUE OFFERING FROM ADAM'S ROTORS INC...

OUR CUSTOM BBK PATTERN-MATCH PROGRAM!*

we offer our aftermarket big brake pattern-match program, to customers with existing BBK's already in place.
this helps big brake owners who otherwise would be forced to run stock, blanks or a mismatched pattern, in back.
[HR][/HR]






[HR][/HR]*OFFERING STASIS/ALCON C-HOOK, BREMBO TYPE-3 F-SLOT, & AP RACING J-HOOK TO NAME A FEW...*

realize tho, we're not in the business to knock-off or replicate other company's patterns.
this program is ONLY available to customers with w/pre-existing BBK's on the front end...only to be done on your rear discs.

**simply select "pattern-match" when choosing your pattern upon placing your order and add what you need in the notes!

WWW.ADAMSROTORS.COM*


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

stoptech's pointed slot-only matched rears, for a customer with their BBK up front:


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

Alcon c-hook matched rears, for a customer with a Stasis BBK up front:


----------



## YellowC4S (Aug 15, 2004)

can you do two-piece alcon matching rears?


----------



## adam's rotors (Sep 20, 2006)

^ unfortunately, that's not our business. 
as posted we make only factory fit replacement rotors...OE spec, 1-piece cast, plug n' play.


----------

